# Trouble logging into school network by location.



## Gordon Bombay (Nov 14, 2007)

First post here, did try to look for the answer and was unsuccesful, so I apoligize if this has been posted before.

So this morning just as i always do when I wake up, I booted up my MacBook Pro running Tiger, to check my email, check facebook, and my usual morning stuff. However, this morning, when I clicked safari and it booted up, it went straight to www.google.com (my home page) and said it was unable to find the server, This was understandable, I hadn't logged into the Ohio University wireless network yet, but despite my homepage being set as google, im usually first taken to an Ohio Univeristy Wireless Internet screen and prompted to log in. Not this morning for some reason. I attempted to restart the computer multiple times, and reset safari, opera, and firefox. None of them would go to the Ohio wireless log in page. So I took my computer over to the dining hall. I booted it up and immediately once safari started I got this in the adress bar:

http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1f29a0a4e6.png

That is the typical URL I get when I first power up my browser and attempt to connect to the internet (except the number in the URL after the word "wireless" changes with what building im in). I tried my computer around different areas of the souther part of my campus and it works fine everywhere else, but in my dorm room safari and any browser i have just goes straight to google and wont let me access ohios internet service. I tried calling my schools support line to get help and I got their wonderful, enthusiastic respons of: "uh dude, its not our problem." So has anyone else experienced a similar problem or know a sollution?


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2007)

Empty the caches in Safari, maybe it's something in its caches.
Does it happen in other browsers too?
Which version of Safari do you use?


----------



## Gordon Bombay (Nov 14, 2007)

Happens in all 3 browsers I have. Ive tried emptying the cache and resetting safari. No such luck.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2007)

Does your Mac have to be part of the domain to join it?


----------



## Gordon Bombay (Nov 14, 2007)

No, usually i just click my browser, it starts up and takes me right to the Ohio log in screen. It does this all over campus still, except in my dorm for some reason.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there any other application that can be used to log in? Or if you would try to log in to the email service from Ohio, maybe that would force you to get the login screen for it?


----------



## Gordon Bombay (Nov 14, 2007)

I just hooked up a cat 5 cable and it works without forcing me to log in and the wireless works around the campus. I called the center and they said there are multiple complaints from my building so theyre sending someone out to work on it. The cable will work fine for now I guess.


----------

